# Broody Roo what Breed are you?



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

One year old cock-a-doodle-doo who has a wheaten colored mom with a rosecomb and slate colored legs. No clue what his dad looked like.


----------



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

Here he's almost a year old


----------



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

Our easter babies and following week hatch baby


----------



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

The two Red hen pics are the same hen , the dark dark hen was smaller than everyone else all a year old babies were about a week


----------



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

The babies look nothing like their day old pics!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful birds but I don't know what breed they are.


----------



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

They are beautiful! I've been collecting feathers like crazy! I think they are american game bantams, not 100% sure but they fit the characteristics. However old English game bantams are very similar. I really don't mind since I love them so much, but I am wanting to breed them and I have given 3 of them to some friends (because they are so awesome they had to have them, the roos are something to behold, BEST EVER!) Not to shabby for free to me. The kids LOVE having them


----------

